# newer dodge 3500



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody have one? I have a 03 and its starting to get a bit tired. Are the new ones better? Are they still eating front ends? What about the motors and trans? A guy told me the standards are worse transmission then the autos. I just replaced my standard at 300000 km (about 200000 miles) and I drive it easy.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have had a 92' 98, still have a 04 and now a 14-5500. The 04 has had less front end issues. The 92 and 98 did nothing but suck money on the front end and trans. The 14 only has a about 500 miles on it..... So far so good, the very happy sales associate promised me that the new truck is a whole new design. I told him if not this will be the last dodge for me.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I saw they got one called a 5500 long hauler. It looks sweet. 11 foot box and holds like 200 gallons of fuel. Apparently it can haul 40000lbs. Dont know the price tag lol. As for mine it eats ball joints like candy. Not bad for the rest of it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm curious about this also. I'm in the market for a new 2500 diesel. My 01 diesel also eats ball joints like candy and ate the track bar ball joint end as a main course until I put a converter kit on that changed it to the 03 style. I love my 01 except for the front end and steering issues.

Not to hijack this thread but what are peoples opinions on the gear ratio in the new dodges. On their website when you select the options if you choose a diesel it automatically selects like 3.42 gears and doesn't allow you to choose 3.73 or 4.10s. I gotta talk to a dealer and see if it can be ordered with at least 3.73s. From what I've read supposedly the 6 speed tranny is supposed to give you the low end power and the fuel economy at highway speeds.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I got the ball joint problem solved. The dummys put the grease fittings for the lower ones just below the u joints so I got a needle grease thing and put grease in through the rubber. And if that fails the last set I bought has lifetime warranty. I want to keep the one I have for tough jobs.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

IHCman said:


> I'm curious about this also. I'm in the market for a new 2500 diesel. My 01 diesel also eats ball joints like candy and ate the track bar ball joint end as a main course until I put a converter kit on that changed it to the 03 style. I love my 01 except for the front end and steering issues.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread but what are peoples opinions on the gear ratio in the new dodges. On their website when you select the options if you choose a diesel it automatically selects like 3.42 gears and doesn't allow you to choose 3.73 or 4.10s. I gotta talk to a dealer and see if it can be ordered with at least 3.73s. From what I've read supposedly the 6 speed tranny is supposed to give you the low end power and the fuel economy at highway speeds.


Do you mean the 6 speed standard? Mine sips fuel. Just a tip if you have the 6 speed standard mine failed because they figured out after they had to be a quart overfilled. Mine was filled to proper level and some bearing went and cracked the case so if you have one fill it up another quart. Requires taking the stick off and filling through the top. My trans guy figured that out for me


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Lukeslinks.com will solve your front end problems or at least it did mine.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

6 speed automatic was the one I was looking at. I think the 6 speed heavy duty AISIN automatic is only available in the 3500. may have to go that route.

what gear ratio do you have and how does it pull?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty sure its 3.73 never really thought to look lol. It pulls like a beast. I can pull 2 wagons of hay no problem and buddies out of a mud hole to lol. Its the best truck I have ever had except for the maintenance.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only installing Moog parts in the front ends goes a long ways towards longevity, if the shop doing the work doesn't handle/install Moog, take it to a different shop.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I get the father in law to do it free lol hes a retired mechanic. I will check out moog. Thanks


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I own a 2011 Ram 3500 SRW. It pulls really well, but I have found the limit pulling a load of horses over a 10 % grade on a mountain pass. The 6 speed auto tranny is awesome and I would not want to go back to no exhaust brake. The exhaust brake alone is worth alot if you pull in mountain country. Overall, a nice user friendly truck. Fuel mileage to date sucks, heavy loads down to 6 MPG empty upwards of 14MPG. For what it's worth, the wife says it is her favorite truck of all that we have owned.


----------

